# Camo



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

Hey guys, looking to purchase some new snow camo for this winter for coyotes. Last year we had very minimal snow in SW MN so didn't need to worry about it but i'm guessing we can't get that lucky two years in a row.

What kind of snow camo is everyone using?

I can't decide between insulated bibs and jacket, cover ups or a ghillie suit. Right now, I think the ghillie is number one on the list but anyone with any reviews or experience with certain camo please speak up!

Travis


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Just get a pair of white cover-ups. Waterproof if you can find em.


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

barebackjack said:


> Just get a pair of white cover-ups. Waterproof if you can find em.


X2 then I just put my warm clothes underneath them.


----------



## DeadEyeDanO (Nov 20, 2012)

I have both cover up and insulated bibs & jacket. There not pure white cover ups have a grass camo pattern better for the praries and my insulated set has just black branches camo for the woods. Both work good both have there place. All personal preference. I dont know anybody who uses a snow guillie so i couldnt tell u how it works. Just fine im sure.


----------



## shooter1 (Oct 22, 2008)

I have a couple sets of cover-ups. My favorite is in a prairie ghost pattern i got at Scheels. A ghillie is not good in snow. They collect ice like crazy and weigh 50 lbs in no time. I have been eyeing a set of bibs and parka at cabelas that is reversible from snow to open country camo, maybe a christmas present to myself.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> Just get a pair of white cover-ups. Waterproof if you can find em.


 :thumb:

if you can't find waterproof choose polyester over cotton. Less ice buildup from the freeze/thaw process of getting in and out of the pickup.


----------

